# Is the 2022 Model 3 STD pre wired to drop in a rear amp and subwoofer from another Tesla?



## xbmwguy (2 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I have a 2022 Std. range model 3 and love pretty much everything about it, except the lack of bass from the audio system. Can I just buy a used oem tesla subwoofer box with the attached amp and just plug it into existing wiring or would I have to go the hansshow route and purchase a whole kit? I'm trying to keep everything as original as possible, so I'd rather not put in aftermarket speakers, etc.

Appreciate any input or experience you can share! thx!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The older ones did not have all the cables. I haven't heard differently about newer ones.


----------

